# JARAGAR Monaco "24" homage



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I won this watch at exactly 15$ :-d




























Rather nice for the price :think:























































In broad daylight, the white dial looks like a very light grey&#8230;









Ugly movement :-x










with a funny little star :think:


















The pseudo _bumpers_ :-d


















Subdials : Day on the left, Date on the right.



























*Dimensions :*

*46mm* crown included




































22mm lug width. The OEM bracelet has folded links but is not too bad.



















Feels substantial on the wrist. Plus the watch is quite heavy |>























































Conclusion : a very nice watch at a very low price. What more could one possibly want ? :-!


----------



## Stillhart (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't see any pics.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't see any pics either. Although if this is the Monaco Gulf homage you posted on the Incoming thread, I would love to know where you got it.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like a cool watch. I don't know about the red x across the dial though.:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry guys. The FTP server I'm usually using is down for 24h :-x

Here are the pics :


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for getting the pictures up! I was excited to see these since I have the black dial version on the way!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Dog Case said:


> Thanks for getting the pictures up! I was excited to see these since *I have the black dial version on the way!*


Excellent, Dog Case ! :-!

Please post pics when you receive it


----------



## ochavez (Nov 8, 2010)

Same here! I got the black one as well! I will definitely post pics once I get it!

Thanks for the good find Reno!!!


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice, where are they available? I had a look on ebay but don't see any there.


----------



## look30 (Jul 25, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> Very nice, where are they available? I had a look on ebay but don't see any there.


I saw one the other day. Mybe Tag Heuer is chasing them down.
BTW , I saw one at a mall in china a few weeks back and the quality was really low. The screws at the back had a hard time staying in.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

look30 said:


> I saw one the other day. Mybe Tag Heuer is chasing them down.
> BTW , I saw one at a mall in china a few weeks back and the quality was really low. The screws at the back had a hard time staying in.


I don't see any on the bay either, I've searched for both Jaragar and Monaco. A hint on the keyword to search for would be great.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

For those who asked, here are the links :

Mens 6 Hands White dial Automatic Mechanical Watch | eBay

Black dial model :
Mens 6 Hands Black dial Automatic Mechanical Watch | eBay

;-)


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Reno said:


> For those who asked, here are the links :
> 
> Mens 6 Hands White dial Automatic Mechanical Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


This is great, thanks!!!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I noticed it has the 'Star' movement. How is the auto-winding?


----------



## Dog Case (Dec 8, 2009)

Reno said:


> Excellent, Dog Case ! :-!
> 
> Please post pics when you receive it


It just showed up today. Here's a quick photo!

I immediately swapped the bracelet for this nice leather strap I had sitting around.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> I noticed it has the 'Star' movement. How is the auto-winding?


I can't honestly say because I manually wind my watches, so&#8230;

The watch didn't stop the 3 first days, but it was on a winder when not worn :think:

Chascomm, do you know what the little *star* on the rotor means ? :-s


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Dog Case said:


> It just showed up today. Here's a quick photo!
> 
> I immediately swapped the bracelet for this nice leather strap I had sitting around.


Excellent, Dog Case ! :-!

I'd love to see more pics of this model |>


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Reno said:


> Chascomm, do you know what the little *star* on the rotor means ? :-s


I wish I did :-(

My suspicion is that it is one of the surviving old firms that we have not yet identified. All the current makers of Tongji autos that I can identify (Shanghai, Liaoning, Liaocheng) have upgraded the design with wider bridges or new winding methods, whereas the star movement is 100% old-school design. I think there are may be 3 or 4 current mechanical movement manufacturers to who we have not yet put a name on this forum.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*An update&#8230;*






and a few pics ;-)














































Next to another Jaragar : the _Santos 100_ homage&#8230;


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

Dog Case said:


> Thanks for getting the pictures up! I was excited to see these since I have the black dial version on the way!


Me too, I also have a black dial one comming, a little more than $15.00 though, but not much more.


----------



## ochavez (Nov 8, 2010)

Here are a few Q&D Shots of the black version - I definitely need to change the strap


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

That's interesting, you got a wide-bridge Tongji auto in yours. I guess the assembler was picking them up in small lots fro mwherever was cheapest. Same dimensions, different manufacturer.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

ochavez said:


> Here are a few Q&D Shots of the black version - I definitely need to change the strap


Excellent, OC ! |>

Looks great in black too :-!


----------



## e1337 (May 12, 2011)

Amazing, have been looking for a monaco 24/gulf homage, for a while, and saw this topic yesterday! Thank you, Reno.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

e1337 said:


> Amazing, have been looking for a monaco 24/gulf homage, for a while, and saw this topic yesterday! Thank you, Reno.


Well, I was pretty happy myself ;-)

A _regular_ Monaco homage would be great, too&#8230; :think:


----------



## e1337 (May 12, 2011)

Watch arrived today, as well as new leather strap with silver/white stitchings. Sorry for phone-quality pic.


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

I'm still waiting for mine, black dial, thirty days and counting. I got a Shanghai today from China after waiting twenty six days so it should be arriving any day now. Also waiting for a couple from Hong Kong and one from Korea.


----------



## Daboryder (May 11, 2011)

Daboryder said:


> I'm still waiting for mine, black dial, thirty days and counting. I got a Shanghai today from China after waiting twenty six days so it should be arriving any day now. Also waiting for a couple from Hong Kong and one from Korea.


I finally got mine today along with another from the same seller. The Jaragar looks good except for the cheap bracelet which came off immediately and was replaced with a black rubber strap for a much more attractive effect. There is however, a glaringly obvious flaw on my particular watch:








Since I just got it and have not left feedback yet, I asked the seller to send me another before I return this one. It cost me all of nineteen bucks so I don't really want to spend anything shipping it back to China and waiting sixty-four days for a replacement. My other alternative is to tear into it and pull the offending logo right out, it would be better looking without it anyways. I pulled the same movement, sans pushers, from another watch successfully, but the pushers give me pause. Pulling the stem was easy but how do the pushers come out?
At any rate I will wait till I hear back from the seller. I thought I might wear it like it is but I just can't do it, it offends my sensibilities too much to have my logo askew.


----------



## sunshine76 (Sep 17, 2012)

how to set day and date


----------



## supersouthpaw (Jan 20, 2014)

I just got one of these watches (black) and would appreciate knowing how to set the date and day. Is there anyone who can help out? I emailed the seller -- no response so far. Thanks!!


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

The button above the crown sets the day and the button below the crown sets the date. These are hit and miss buttons. Pushing on them engages a plastic frame around the movement and pushes on a pin to change the day/date. Unfortunately, the pins are engaged about 25% of the time. The plastic frame misses or is misaligned from the pins more often then not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersouthpaw (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. What I still don't get is how to set the date. The window at 3 pm has numbers and hash marks. The numbers begin at 15 (bottom of dial) and go to 31 (top of dial). So where is today, 21 January? I did check youtube and did a google search but couldn't find anything helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

supersouthpaw said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. What I still don't get is how to set the date. The window at 3 pm has numbers and hash marks. The numbers begin at 15 (bottom of dial) and go to 31 (top of dial). So where is today, 21 January? I did check youtube and did a google search but couldn't find anything helpful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you really mean to ask how to read the date window on the watch. The hands in the day and date windows have an orange tip on one end and a silver tip on the other end. I use the orange tip to set the day or date for the watch. So, if you're setting the date for 31, 1, 2, 3,...15, 16, you will need to set the orange tip to one of those dates. For dates 17, 18, 19, 20,...30, I set the silver tip to the opposite end of where the orange tip would fall for that date. For example, on date 17, the silver tip would be set to 2. On date 18, the silver tip would be set to 3. On date 21, the silver tip would be set to 6.

I use this same method to set the day on the 9 oclock side. It's not perfect. And I rarely ever set it now since it takes to much effort to try to figure out the day using this method. I just enjoy the watch for what it is...a cheap automatic that can tell the time accurately.


----------



## supersouthpaw (Jan 20, 2014)

Great. Thanks so much for the information, Now that you explained it, it seems obvious!


----------



## dillm2 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi just been talking to a reseller if they cost £15 from eBay (the manufacturer usually) by the time they got to the high St retail store the price includes tax would probably £40 so they are not particularly cheap


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

I always liked my Jaragar Monaco, but it felt 'off' because the case is too thick and bulky, especially compares to a nato or leather croco print.

So I've found a way to solve that issue: Here's mine on a 5mm thick tan strap with blue stitching.



















Looks much more balanced now, so I'll wear it more often! (Even found it's way into my 'watches-for-daily-wear'-box again )


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

So glad I found this thread, even though it's old. Did anyone else notice there seems to be two different style of crystals, one with a bevel and one without (or at least a much less pronounced bevel). I was on amaz** and saw the two variations - or is it just the picture creating an optical illusion?


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

Optical illusion. When I look at mine you get a similar effect as the on in your second pic.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks! Saved me a couple of bucks - enough for a replacement band!


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 10, 2014)

kl884347 said:


> Thanks! Saved me a couple of bucks - enough for a replacement band!


Was looking to change the folded metal links one on mine to a solid stainless in similar design. Gave up. It's now got a tan 3 hole leather rally strap, soon to have a butterfly deployment clasp.


----------



## leon_666 (Jan 5, 2015)

I like this one Jaragar watch


----------



## Neil Brown (Jan 3, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> Very nice, where are they available? I had a look on ebay but don't see any there.


I think you can find them on aliex press dot com


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all. Looks like this thread still going!? Hey can anyone give me a " long term" low down on this number? Does the watch last more than a week or two? Considering one (about $20 delivered) whilst I save for the real thing!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

These watches look great but every time I have asked about them in other sections of the forum I am told that they are "junk" and I shouldn't waste my money.Is it true?


----------



## Joeri35 (Mar 15, 2012)

Indiglo92 said:


> These watches look great but every time I have asked about them in other sections of the forum I am told that they are "junk" and I shouldn't waste my money.Is it true?


They are junk if you compare them to the real thing, but for $20 or so, they're really good value for money!! I have mine for about a year, and wear it occasionally, just for fun. Would I be disappointed if it broke next week? Yes. But still it's been a lot of fun for the money 

Just don't expect a $100 watch, and you'll be fine.


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Dec 16, 2014)

I've done a "long term" review somewhere on this site on another thread. Search about and you'll find it. As above, it's a really fun watch, and I got it delivered from the wonderfully named "Banggood.com" for $22. The bracelet is junk and doesn't suit, so I spent about the same on a black and orange Monaco style strap, as well as a matching colour Nato. Grand total maybe $50. The watch actually works well and keeps time. I wouldn't mess with the dodgy buttons too much, and certainly don't get it wet.
I had the pleasure of trying on the real Monaco limited black 36 - an absolute stunner, but with a $12k price tag! This one is to wear for fun when the mood hits you....Go for it


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all! Well since this thread is almost four years old, let's ask the owners: Is this watch still running and keeping good time? Is it still in good physical condition?

Btw, I'm new to WUS and this is my first post. And it's about a $15 watch.  "Connoisseur." Looking forward to your replies...


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep. Still running and keeping time. Same condition with the odd small scratch (easy to scratch polished areas). Only worn for fun. Don't know how it'd go if worn every day, and I avoid using the buttons (they're pointless anyway)! I can use the 22mm straps I got for this elsewhere anyway, so all good!


----------



## mat-with-one-t (Dec 16, 2014)

Here's the other thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/jaragar-monaco-24-a-578734-4.html#post14095794


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello Reno: Is this still running and keeping good time? Still in good physical condition? Thanks for a reply!


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for all this, Mat! I think you're spot-on with the suggestion that people leave the other complications alone, and just enjoy the time-keeping and the fun design of this. Several $15 mechanical watch buyers here on WUS have noted that the more "complicated" watches at this price point are more likely to fail than the simpler time-keepers.

How 'bout the rest of you? Look forward to your replies re: this Jaragar "Monaco"...


----------



## bellsguns (Jul 25, 2015)

who makes this band?
where can i get one?
looks awesome

thanks


----------



## bellsguns (Jul 25, 2015)

where did you get the band?
really like it
who makes it?
thanks
r


----------



## canadian300zx (Oct 15, 2009)

I have one of these an she is still going. I do not wear it that much, but when ever I Break it out for an afternoon she starts up right away with out any issues. For a cheap watch its decently hefty and has a substantial presents. The Band would be the biggest issues for me, just a cheap quality metal band nothing special to it. It works an functions just fine, But id switch it to a leather rally strap for any lot term wear for sure. I really can not complain for a $15 watch...

Sean


----------



## bellsguns (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all...
Got mine several months ago(used),not a mark on it.
Was able to set all the functions,and wow,they all worked.
Buttons feel a tad flimsy. But nothing is broke or broken yet.
Keeps time as well as many other auto watches i own.
Tracks time over nite just fine. I can go a full day of not wearing it and still keeps time.
It is an awesome looking watch.
Tons of compliments.
I hate the band,although it doesnt look to bad.
I have the black face one.
Guy had two,i won the black one,went back,bid on the white one but lost..darn.
May still try and get a white face one too.
I paid less than $15 w/shipping.
Crystal has a beautiful bluish reflection.

I say go for it!!!!
Mine has been perfect.
Btw...thinking of a new band/strap, is this a 22mm or 24mm??
Looking for good leather strap,i think.
RAF's and G-10's etc,might bulk it up even more.
I have just under 7" wrist.
Any thoughts?
Love this thread...cant believe it is still going.
Pic's here on thread helped me to decide i gotta have one...lol.

thanks
good luck


God bless


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

It's 22mm. looks good on a Gulf nato.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Sam-C-NYC said:


> Hello Reno: Is this still running and keeping good time? Still in good physical condition? Thanks for a reply!


Oooops&#8230; I completely missed your post, sorry :-$

Yup, still running strong :-!

I haven't been wearing it in ages, but it's actually my "watch of the day" ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*VIDEO*


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: VIDEO*

I have a question, I just got this one from Amazon. Very neat !

It seems the lugs are 23 or 24 as my 22" straps are quite big enough.... ? Anyone ? Thanks


----------



## Casertano69 (Sep 22, 2012)

How much the charge(in hours)lasts?


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Ordered mine (black dial) last night. Bought it on a whim and found this thread today. Glad to see all the positive comments. Love the look of the Monoco 24 but like most of us, it's beyond reach/reason. Paid $17 with shipping on .........s.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------

